# Thoughts on best truck/engine for low milage driving



## twfarm (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's my situation, we have a pickup that we use pretty much exclusivly for the farm. As such it gets used mostly for short trips, the feed store, hay pickup, livestock hauling to the butcher and auction, and the occasional longer trip to deliver/pick up stock. We currently have a '08 F250 which has been regularly service and has been a pretty good truck of us. But at 11 years old, it has less then 85,000 miles on it and has developed issues with the Variable Timing and Oil Delivery Systems which the mechanic has attributed the low mileage usage. As we start looking to replace it, any thoughts on which new truck might be the best choice for us?

TIA, doug


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Popcorn time!!! I be waiting.

Larry


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I would fix it, if the body is good.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

HayMike said:


> I would fix it, if the body is good.


Agree.

Remember theres a lot of money and lost time tied up in trading/buying vehicles. I just bought an F-250 6.4L diesel and it was $14,000. By the time I paid for tax, tags, registration and fixed all the things we discovered before we thought we looked at everything, we spent another $1,500.

I now have 3 10+ ty old trucks, and although they're all pretty much unreliable junk,  it's usually cheaper to fix them and I know what I have in them.

Now if your F-250 no longer fits your business model (too small, too big, etc), that's a different story.


----------



## twfarm (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, the body is in okay condition, the bed is pretty beaten up, and the undercarriage is start to develop enough rust to start to notice. We just spent over 1000.00 to correct the issue and we are okay for the time being. But, apparently there is damage to the internals and the actual repair is either a short block or a rebuild. While it has been nice to not worry much about breakdowns for the last few years I wouldn't mind much if I broke down way going the 2.5 miles to the feed store. But, a couple of times a year, I deliver or pickup breeding stock from several hundred to a thousand miles away and hate to take a chance of a breakdown in the middle of a trip with a stock trailer and a bunch of animals.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at the new 2020 Ford Superduty 7.3 big block. It’s a new push rod motor.


----------

